# I wasn't going to share my senator's response



## Alex (31/10/15)

I wasn't going to share my senator's response

submitted 5 hours ago by Breilarose

But it is a good one! 

Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts regarding H.R. 2058, the FDA Deeming Authority Clarification Act of 2015. I appreciate hearing from you.

As you know, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is expected to finalize regulations for electronic cigarettes in 2015. In a bizarre example of the Obama administration creating novel definitions to words with otherwise plain meaning, the FDA has decided to regulate electronic cigarettes as tobacco products even though electronic cigarettes do not contain tobacco. These regulations will apply to e-cigarettes released into the market after February 15, 2007. Since the majority of these products did not exist prior to this date, nearly all e-cigarette products will be affected by these new regulations coming out of FDA.

On April 28, 2015, Representative Tom Cole (R-OK) introduced H.R. 2058, which was referred to the House Energy and Commerce Committee before being referred to the Subcommittee on Health. If enacted, H.R. 2058 would prevent FDA from banning tobacco products that have been introduced to the market after 2007.

I understand your concerns with the Federal Drug Administration's regulation of electronic cigarettes and agree that e-cigarettes should not be subject to tobacco product regulations, since they are, in fact, products that contain exactly no tobacco. The out-of-control executive branch regulatory regime has hurt our economy, as evidenced by the unacceptable economic stagnation we have been experiencing for far too long. If H.R. 2058 comes before the Senate, I will support it.


source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic.../i_wasnt_going_to_share_my_senators_response/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MJ INC (31/10/15)

So the Republicans are blaming the Democrats? Who would have thought that?


----------



## kev mac (1/11/15)

Alex said:


> I wasn't going to share my senator's response
> 
> submitted 5 hours ago by Breilarose
> 
> ...


great to see a politician with some integrity and common sense. I can only hope the crooks representing my state find it in their interest to support this bill!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

